# Dental Insurance in UAE



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I am looking for a dental insurance plan to cover my family. Does anyone know of any dental health insurance plans here in the UAE? I have a large (ish) family and think it may be prudent to have dental covered.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

These plans are not generally available. Usually dental insurance is included in a decent medical insurance plan.

-


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

RAK insurance offer a mid range cover with optical and dental.

Just upgraded ours, so no idea if dental work is good or bad, or what the range of practices are.

glf


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I can't believe someone hasn't tapped into the dental insurance market yet! I'll have to check my company health cover but I'm sure it doesn't cover dental.


----------

